# August photography challenge - Discussions



## Wybren

Discuss away!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Light? 

This is going to be an interesting one, especially looking out of the window at the drab and grey day. It's going to be like this for a whole month now...

Could be some great photo's this month I feel.


----------



## mosaix

Nice one, Wybren.


----------



## Mouse

Congrats, Wybren!!

Light eh? I was pretty rubbish at that one last time, let's see if I can do any better! Eep!


----------



## Wybren

Thanks 

Did we have light before? Oh well, gives people a chance at another go


----------



## LittleMissy

Congratulations again Wybren!  And, thank you for this month's theme.  I don't mind if it's been done before, because at least this way I get a chance to join in too  (having not been a site member for the last time round).

My first entry is up.  

I've been thinking of ideas all week and this one was set up and taken last night.  I've only got the camera on my mobile phone to use, but, as it turns out, there's loads of different settings I can use.  The photo I went with in the end was 1 of 37 total shots whilst experimenting with all said features!  I think I'm enjoying this 

Although I have others photos I'm not sure I am happy enough with them to add yet... must get thinking cap back on for entry number 2!!!


----------



## Talysia

Excellent theme, Wy.  I'm enjoying giving it another go.

 For my first entry, I was trying to take a photo of a duckling down at the river, but he  went too close to the bank just as I took the picture.  I loved the way  the sunlight caught the water around him, though, and posted it.


----------



## Perpetual Man

There was a fantastic double rainbow as I was walking home last night, a surprise entry I thought.

The mobile did not do it justice, and then I got home, grabbed my camera and the battery went.....


----------



## HoopyFrood

DOUBLE RAINBOW! All the way across the skkkkyy...it's almost...a triple rainbow! 

OK, that's a little old now. But I'll never be able to hear the words double rainbow without launching into it.


----------



## Mouse

Gah! Some good ones already. 

Missy, very clever!


----------



## LittleMissy

Perpetual Man said:


> There was a fantastic double rainbow as I was walking home last night, a surprise entry I thought.
> 
> The mobile did not do it justice, and then I got home, grabbed my camera and the battery went.....


 
I had exactly the same problem!  Though I managed to capture it on my mobile camera (on route back from the shops purchasin a bottle of wine ), it really didn't do it justice... so I decided against using it 



Mouse said:


> Gah! Some good ones already.
> 
> Missy, very clever!


 
Thank you Mouse 

I love yours!  I tried a couple of 'street shots in the dark' myself but nothing nearly as pretty as yours!

My second entry is now up!  It has to be said though, a mere 5 minutes after the photo was taken, the skies darkened and the heavens absolutely opened... the rain drops were ma-hoosive!!!  But, glad I managed to capture this picture first


----------



## Mouse

LittleMissy said:


> I love yours! I tried a couple of 'street shots in the dark' myself but nothing nearly as pretty as yours!


 
Ta!  It was taken in Taunton, Somerset, at a place called Bath Place.


----------



## LittleMissy

Okay, so stealing the idea from Perp in the writing challenges, I thought I might try my hand at saying a few good words for each of the photo's taken so far... I can't help myself, some of the pictures are just too good not to say anything about 

I might not be able to offer any advice about photo techniques (not being a photographer myself and all that jazz), but I know what I think is pretty and, for some odd reason feel I want to share my thoughts of some of the photo's so far: - 

*StormFeather:  First Photo - *I really like this picture.  I love how the sun seems to be 'resting' on the branch!  And the pale shades on the sky are truly beautiful.

*LittleMissy: * No wait... that's me... I can't really comment on my own can I!? 

*Talysia:  First photo - *Although it's a shame the duckling has gone, I love how the light has reflected in this one, it's really pretty and sparkly (and I do love sparkly things).

*Mouse:  First Photo - *As I said before, this is a very pretty shot.  My attempts at something similar didn't even come to within a fraction of the prettiness of this one.  I love the flare (if that's the right technical word!?) of the lights themselves.  And the empty street just makes it all the more prettyful 

*Perpetual Man:  First Photo -* The moon looks so pretty in this picture, and I love the way you can see it lighting the clouds in front of it.  Even more so, I love the lower half of the anchor you can see just below it... is this perhaps the anchor that holds the moon in place in our fair skys!?  *Second Photo - *Is it a disco ball?  Or a lighted crystal?  Whatever it is the colours are stunning and I do love coming back to this one to see the pink immersed/intermingled and yet standing out quite vibrantly from the blue!

*alchemist:  First Photo  - *This is a beautiful picture.  You've really captured the lighthouse in such a way that my eye is always drawn back to it.  The white of the buildings stand out so much against the scenery that, to me at least, you might not notice the beauty of that too (but I did come back to the photo often enough to appreciate that too ).

*mosaix:  First Photo - *This firework shot is amazing and something that maybe, one day (with the right training and the right camera), I hope to be able to achieve myself!  A truly stunning shot to my eye.  *Second photo - *The black and white of this picture makes it seem so timeless.  It's the kind of picture I would expect to see hanging on someone's living room wall!  I truly admire what you have achieved in this photo.

*Star Girl:  First Photo - *The candle is so simple, and yet so beautiful.  You have managed to capture a still-flame and it really keeps my eye watching... just in case it moves!  *Second Photo -* A beautiful capture... the sea almost seems like a completely reflectively surface, and yet... you can imagine the tide waiting to roll in in this one... just as soon as you blink, the scenery changes!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Thanks for the comments LittleMissy, they're greatly appreciated. (It's weird to get it from this angle though...) 

The second photo, I could tell you what it is, but it'll ruin the effect


----------



## Mouse

Nice idea. Thanks Missy! 

I'm busy oohing and eering over my second photo. I've got two to choose from but I'm not sure which one to go for. 

Loving the new photos which have come in. Particularly Mosaix's tree.

edit: my photo is a long exposure shot. I guess that's sort of a technical term?!


----------



## mosaix

LittleMissy said:


> *mosaix:  First Photo - *This firework shot is amazing and something that maybe, one day (with the right training and the right camera), I hope to be able to achieve myself!  A truly stunning shot to my eye.  *Second photo - *The black and white of this picture makes it seem so timeless.  It's the kind of picture I would expect to see hanging on someone's living room wall!  I truly admire what you have achieved in this photo.



Thanks, LittleMissy.


----------



## LittleMissy

I am happy it was appreciated   It just felt right to share with you all the thoughts that came to my mind from each of the photos.  

Plus, I am hoping, and looking forward to, some more photos before this challenge closes.  I can't help it, I'm a 'nosey neighbour' and love to see what other people come up with


----------



## Allanon

Well, my two are up but they don't come close to some in there already. just got a new camera and I love it!


----------



## alchemist

Perpetual Man said:


> There was a fantastic double rainbow as I was walking home last night, a surprise entry I thought.
> 
> The mobile did not do it justice, and then I got home, grabbed my camera and the battery went.....


 
I got one, I got one! But it's not very good. The outer one is weak, dammit.



LittleMissy said:


> *alchemist: First Photo - *This is a beautiful picture. You've really captured the lighthouse in such a way that my eye is always drawn back to it. The white of the buildings stand out so much against the scenery that, to me at least, you might not notice the beauty of that too (but I did come back to the photo often enough to appreciate that too ).


 
Thank you, Missy. It's very good of you to do reviews.

I've got about 40 other pictures I could post, some orthodox, most very experimental. So, I just thought I'd get a normal one in first.

And good pics Allanon. Get the photo's URL and wrap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 around it. There's an icon to help in the Reply box.


----------



## Allanon

Alchemist, thanx for the advice I shall do that next time, I'm a bit useless with computers!

And I'm glad you like my photos!!!


----------



## Star Girl

LittleMissy said:


> * Star Girl:  First Photo - *The candle is so simple, and yet so beautiful.  You have managed to capture a still-flame and it really keeps my eye watching... just in case it moves!  *Second Photo -* A beautiful capture... the sea almost seems like a completely reflectively surface, and yet... you can imagine the tide waiting to roll in in this one... just as soon as you blink, the scenery changes!


 
Thank you very much, I always think a sense of movement is nice in pictures. I live by the sea, so it's nice to finally take some pictures and show them to people.


----------



## chrispenycate

Went out looking for light, and came back with heavy.

Still, I did indulge this time.


----------



## Mouse

Mmm plums...

I was a bit worried when I saw 'squashed hedgehog' for a mo there, Chrispy!


----------



## StormFeather

LittleMissy said:


> *StormFeather: First Photo - *I really like this picture. I love how the sun seems to be 'resting' on the branch! And the pale shades on the sky are truly beautiful.


 
You're a star LittleMissy - and your comments are very much appreciated!!



Mouse said:


> I was a bit worried when I saw 'squashed hedgehog' for a mo there, Chrispy!


 
Coming here first, I was a bit worried when I read your comment! Much relieved when I checked out that actual picture 

There are, as always, thoughtful interpretations on the theme leading to really great shots! Voting is going to be very hard though!


----------



## chrispenycate

Oops. I generally preface my data-reduced pictures (for eMailing or Webdownloads) with "squeezed". But I couldn't squeeze a hedgehog, could I? Not even a crystal one. So, following road discipline…


----------



## Mouse

I saw the _perfect_ picture for this today and I didn't have my camera! Took the dog to the rezzie as the sun was setting and the light was reflecting right across the reservoir, complete with three little ducks swimming across it.


----------



## LittleMissy

Oooo, yay, more photos have appeared!    And some very excellent pics indeed!  Voting is going to be tough, me thinks!!!

In the meantime, and without much furtherado... I do the review: -

*Allanon:  First Photo - *Very beautiful. So bright and light.  Definitely catching on the this month's theme there.  *Second Photo - *This one is super vibrant.  I love the purple of the flowers and the way the sun seems to be reaching down to them to feed them more of that yummy sunshine that makes flowers grow so well.

*chrispenycate:  First Photo - *A definite mystery photo this.  But... very, very pretty, a really well captured photo.  *Second Photo - *I think that's one of those lantern-balloons people set off at New Year?! I find my eyes being drawn to it... even though I want to chase the orbs!!!  It's subtle and yet, quite pretty.

*Leisha:  First Photo - *WOW.  What a stunning photo.  I must say that to be able to stand and see a view like that must have been truly inspirational.  *Second Photo -* Now this is the sort of thing that makes me believe there must be a higher power in the universe, whether it's God or something else.  It's almost like the light is pouring through the clouds like a waterfall.  Gorgeous!

*alchemist:  Second Photo - *What gorgeous scenery!  It almost feels as though the light is about to take a lazy tumble down the hills and into the water.

*HoopyFrood:  First Photo - *Sitting in the sun drinking Crabbies... not only am I jealous you got to do that, but I think just the description alone means you should win!!!  I love the way the sun has come through the glass and created a point/arrow (I hope it's pointing towards the Crabbies?!).  *Second Photo - *Wowser!!!   This is a very stunning picture.  I love how the entire sunset is completely mirrored in the river.  You might even manage to turn the picture upside down and it still be just as stunning.

*Mouse:  Second Photo - *They really are 'glow flowers' aren't they!  I love how the light appears to be coming from within them rather than from some external source.  Beautiful, Mouse.

*Glen:  First Photo - *A RAINBOW!!!  And what a fantastic picture you have managed to capture.  It's beautiful seeing it peeking through the branches of the trees.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Thanks for the kind words, Missy! And just to deepen the envy, I was sitting at the edge of the quay (same river as in the second photo) while drinking it, legs tangling over the edge, watching the boats go past. Simply spiffing.


----------



## LittleMissy

Consider my envy suitably deepened!!!

I shall have to run off now and drown my sorrows in a nice tall glass of... what... wait a minute... all I have is tea!  How is a girl supposed to properly drown her sorrows in tea?!  

Crabbies would help, maybe if I was sitting on a quay with my feet dangling over the edge watching the boats go past   Darn it, now I'm jealous again.

_*LittleMissy stomps off to sulk*_


----------



## StormFeather

Loving this theme!  There are so many great photos.  I love the contrasts, some are all about vibrant colour, some are cool, beautiful landscapes, and others full of warmth and joy.

Hoops - loving yours especially, and yes, am very jealous of the circumstances they were taken in


----------



## LittleMissy

Ooo looks like another photo snuck in whilst I was reading elsewhere...

*StormFeather:  Second Photo - *Someone else here to make me jealous it seems.  This is a beautiful view, you are so privileged to be able to look out at something so beautiful every day.  I love the ring around the sun as it sets.  That's something you mostly notice with the moon, but you have captured it perfectly here around the sun.  Well done.

I am now going back off to sulk some more!


----------



## Mouse

Thanks Missy, for the comments!


----------



## StormFeather

LittleMissy said:


> Ooo looks like another photo snuck in whilst I was reading elsewhere...
> 
> *StormFeather: Second Photo - *Someone else here to make me jealous it seems. This is a beautiful view, you are so privileged to be able to look out at something so beautiful every day. I love the ring around the sun as it sets. That's something you mostly notice with the moon, but you have captured it perfectly here around the sun. Well done.
> 
> I am now going back off to sulk some more!


 
Thank you Missy!  To be honest, I'd forgotten that I'd taken it, and was just scrolling through my pictures last night.  There are two, taken shortly after it when the sun has gone behind the hill, which I was considering, and may post here after the comp is over, but that one just made me happy!

Please don't sulk - right now it's grey, raining and horrible, and I can't even see the hill in the picture . . and I have two house-bound kids to entertain today (they don't agree with Peppa Pig that it's fun to jump up and down in muddy puddles so thats out!)


----------



## Talysia

Thank you for the lovely comment, LittleMissy!

There are some excellent entries this month - picking a winner is going to be very difficult!


----------



## Culhwch

Entries are now closed and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/533166-august-photography-challenge-light-poll.html


----------



## LittleMissy

Whoops, looks like I wasn't paying attention when I popped in yesterday for a quick peek at the boards   Talysia managed to sneak in a second pic, sooo...

*Talysia:  Second Photo - *I really wish that was a small glowing water sprite hovering above the water and you had had the great fortune of being able to capture it on camera!  Alas, my sensibilities tell me that isn't so and I may have to concede that it is the sun, as you say.  Either way, very pretty.



StormFeather said:


> Please don't sulk - right now it's grey, raining and horrible, and I can't even see the hill in the picture . . and I have two house-bound kids to entertain today (they don't agree with Peppa Pig that it's fun to jump up and down in muddy puddles so thats out!)


 
Okay, okay, I'll stop sulking now.    Just think though, at least keeping them clean is easier when they're NOT jumping up and down in muddy puddles!!!  _(psst... as a kid, I was one of those that DID )_



So, it seems the voting now begins.  Tough call I think.  There are so many fantastic pictures to choose from, I just don't know how I am going to manage to pick just the one!  I shall have to go and hide in a corner with my thinking cap on and stare at all the pictures until I decide...

*Good luck everyone *


----------



## Perpetual Man

Just scrolled through the photos (again), and trying to decide what to go for. They are all excellent pictures, so I'm really trying to think about the theme. I did think of making a short list, but at least one of everyone's photos would be in it.

It's probably down to Chris, Hoopy. LittleMissy and Talysia for me...


----------



## HoopyFrood

Dithered a long time between LittleMissy and Mouse. 

I love the quality of Mouse's street photo, and the shadows and bursts of light.

But I had to vote for Missy's. Taking the time to create light! Plus the photo has a softness about it that accentuates it all. I love constructed photos -- done a few myself and it's a lot of fun trying to actually build a photo. The candles remind me of the time I almost set fire to a patch of my garden trying to get a photo for (I think) the very first theme, Blue.


----------



## Mouse

Oooh, so close! Thanks, Hoops.

I need to look through them again. They're all brilliant, as usual!


----------



## LittleMissy

WOW!  One vote and two mentions!!!  Thank you Perp and Hoopy (plus extra thanks to Hoopy for the vote) 



HoopyFrood said:


> But I had to vote for Missy's. Taking the time to create light! Plus the photo has a softness about it that accentuates it all. I love constructed photos -- done a few myself and it's a lot of fun trying to actually build a photo. The candles remind me of the time I almost set fire to a patch of my garden trying to get a photo for (I think) the very first theme, Blue.


 
Thank you sooo much for the kind words Hoopy   It's actually the first time I've constructed a photo.  And, you're right, it was a lot of fun doing it (despite losing a nail - I had the lighter angled wrong and managed to burn it off trying to get all those candles lit).


I'm still thinking on where to place my vote.  I've narrowed the 12 entrants (obviously not including myself ) down to 6!  (Talysia, Mouse, Perpetual Man, Mosaix, Leisha and HoopyFrood.)  That's good... right?!  Now I just need to narrow them down to one.  I've been staring at the pics on and off all day, but there's different things about each that I like so I'm finding it tough...


----------



## HoopyFrood

LittleMissy said:


> Thank you sooo much for the kind words Hoopy   It's actually the first time I've constructed a photo.  And, you're right, it was a lot of fun doing it (despite losing a nail - I had the lighter angled wrong and managed to burn it off trying to get all those candles lit).



Holy crap! OK, that's a lot worse than burning a bit of ground. Man, you suffered for your art!


----------



## LittleMissy

HoopyFrood said:


> Holy crap! OK, that's a lot worse than burning a bit of ground. Man, you suffered for your art!


 

It's true... I did!  In the end I just had to file my nail down to get rid of the black bit!  It meant have one nail shorter than the rest, but I just about pulled through it... At least my art is appreciated during my life time 

Just thinking about it has brought the pain of losing that nail back to me...  there's nothing left for it but to drink this glass of wine beside me (there was no Crabbies in the shop )!!!!!


----------



## CyBeR

Lots of great photos this month I see.
Looking forward to jump back into the game starting next month. So far haven't yet voted, but will get around to it.


----------



## TheDustyZebra

Oops, I took some pictures and was going to post them on Saturday, but I got wrapped up in the Doctor Who marathon and didn't remember. Two in a row I've missed now.

What the heck is a Crabbie?  It doesn't sound like something one ought to drink, exactly.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Alcoholic ginger beer, mmm...


----------



## Talysia

Thanks for the lovely summary, LittleMissy, and to you and PM both for the mentions - that's made my morning.

It was a very tough decision, but eventually my vote went to Hoopy.  Well done to everyone!


----------



## TheDustyZebra

HoopyFrood said:


> Alcoholic ginger beer, mmm...


 
Oh, that sounds yummy! I like mead, is it something like that but gingery?

It made a cool picture, anyway.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Mmm, honey mead...

Yeah, similar, it is a sweet drink. But where mead tends to be quite smooth, Crabbies has a definite spiciness to it and is a little bit bubbly. Very refreshing. I'm mad for anything ginger, so it's a favourite drink of mine.


----------



## StormFeather

Some brilliant entries, but the ones I kept coming back to were Hoopy's.  I love the colours and the vibrancy, and I could easily imagine them framed on one of my walls.

Mind you, there are quite a few photos this month that I could happily imagine on my wall - but I _do_ love the subject so much!

And thank you to Alchemist for the vote - it's really given me a boost!


----------



## Mouse

Ooh, Teresa! Thank you lots for the vote.  

I voted for SF's first photo. I liked it the moment you posted it. It's very stark and what's the word. I just keep looking at it.

Also really like Allanon's though I think you're missing out on votes by not having the photos in the thread unfortunately. Really like Hoopy's arrow, Missy's light...

The sunset ones are brilliant but our house is full of photos like that so they don't draw my attention as much as they should. There's four in our lounge. My mum loves 'em!


----------



## LittleMissy

I managed to whittle my six favourites down to three... and then finally, and reluctantly, just the one: -

*HoopyFrood*

I love the 'Crabbies' shot (as I have now dubbed it ), the light arrow and the hint of colour there was just gorgeous.

I'm sorry I couldn't vote for you all


----------



## alchemist

StormFeather said:


> And thank you to Alchemist for the vote - it's really given me a boost!



You're very welcome. Unlike Mouse, it was the second photo that did it for me.


----------



## Culhwch

The poll is closed, and *Hoopy* takes out the August challenge! Congrats, Hoops. I look forward to your theme this month (and also hopefully getting the time to participate...).


----------



## Wybren

Congratulations Hoopy! I didn't get a chance to vote this month as I've been running about after a crazy 5 year old, but I was going to vote for Hoopy anyway, so I am glad.


----------



## Talysia

Congratulations, Hoopy!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Congratulations Hoopy, a deserved win - and everyone else should be proud because there were some really good entries this month!


----------



## Mouse

Congrats, Hoopy! Look forward to the next one!


----------



## StormFeather

Congratulations Hoopy!  I love both of yours.

I also meant to give special mention to Leisha's pics as they would have got my vote, if Hoopy hadn't taken part.

Thank you to Mouse for the vote - had me singing and dancing around the kitchen!

Now, looking forward to a challenging theme for next month . . . .


----------



## alchemist

Congratulations Hoopy!


----------



## HoopyFrood

Woo! Thanks, everyone. I have been on the mega shift at work today and so have only just got chance to sit down at the laptop, but this is one way to perk up a person! Thanks for the _deloightful_ messages, all.

Theme...right...yeah, one of those bad boys. I have an idea. You may not like it


----------



## mosaix

Congrats, Hoopy!


----------

